# OH help needed!!



## nicksHAY (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey i just started trying to solve OH but i cant get it down right... anyone have good video how to's or something that will help me out with which fingers to use and such..

thanks


----------



## Gparker (Mar 24, 2009)

theres not really a OH tutorail. its just something you have to get used to. badmephisto,thrawst, and boisewatching all have great tip videos though


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Badmephisto. But if you're lazy, I'll sum it up for you. 

If you use standard algs use your left hand as R and U heavy algs are common and those are easier to perform with the left hand. Basically all tricks are fairly obvious except pinky for R' and backside of index for U (index pinky swipes). Also I guess thumb for F and pinky swipe for D'.


----------



## nicksHAY (Mar 24, 2009)

ive tried with my left hand but my current broken in store bought rubiks always lock up and doesnt cut corners at all as you would expect... i think ive developed a bad habit by using my right hand but still using the same alg's ...
i use index for R R' U U' L'
ring finger for L D D'

and i switch my grip for F and B


----------



## brunson (Mar 24, 2009)

I use my RH for OH, it's doable. I mirror my algorithms so they use more L and U than R and U and I've learned several alternate PLLs that are better for OH. 

If you have trouble mirroring algs across M, then try just doing a z' to make U -> L and R -> U.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 24, 2009)

nicksHAY said:


> ive tried with my left hand but my current broken in store bought rubiks always lock up and doesnt cut corners at all as you would expect... i think ive developed a bad habit by using my right hand but still using the same alg's ...
> i use index for R R' U U' L'
> ring finger for L D D'
> 
> and i switch my grip for F and B



That's what i do just i use my left hand. But i'm not good at all at OH (50 sec or so).


----------



## nicksHAY (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah i get anywhere from like 2:50 to about 3:30

i suck horribly... although i only started OH yesterday... :/


----------



## dChan (Mar 24, 2009)

I am right-handed and solve OH with my right hand with no mirroring of algorithms or anything of the sort. This has been discussed before but I am not exactly sure if there really is anything other than preference that allows you do right-handed algorithms better using your left hand in one-handed solving. I am by no means the fastest in OH solving but I would still say that I see no real problem with solving right-handed OH if you are using right-handed algorithms.

Oh, by the way, I do practice both hands for one-handed solving. I have been doing right-hand OH longer but I do have a sub-30 left handed single PB and a 38 second average for my left hand, as well. If I practiced more I am sure my times would be the same for both hands and not have one particular (left or right) hand having an easier time solving OH. In my opinion, it is just preference.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 24, 2009)

Badmephisto and Thrawst are slow. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/LoftyCuber


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 24, 2009)

Well if it's any solace there's not a chance in hell I could solve OH in less than a minute on your average storebought. I actually use a different cube for OH than 2H. That being said you're not doing bad at all. Also, what do you average with 2 hands?


----------



## dChan (Mar 24, 2009)

I just realized... this is in the wrong section.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup. Not too big of a deal. Just be sure to do it correctly next time.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 24, 2009)

Explain what you are having problems with.


----------



## nicksHAY (Mar 25, 2009)

i average about 58 or 59 regularly... but my times are decreasing alot because i just am getting the hang of the freidrich f2l...

im just having trouble deciding what fingers to use and the notation for one hand.. i have the basic notation down though..


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

Just to help out a little bit, practice combos such at R U R' and R U' R'....that helps sometimes.


----------



## nicksHAY (Mar 25, 2009)

ive started learning the one hand PLL basics.. prettymuch just the ones to do with the centers.. im working on a list with more understandable graphics than lofty cuber's same alg's though.


----------

